# Anyone know how to get crayon off of concrete/brick?



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

My child thought it would be a great idea to use crayons on our patio.







It's a really nice patio that looks like brick, but I'm not sure if that's different from colored concrete....if that even matters! I used a hard bristle brush with some dish soap, no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

My friends DS coloured our fireplace bricks at our old place. This was years ago, but the only thing that I found that helped was super hot water and lots of white cloths to blot with. The hot water would soften the wax and I would blot with the cloth. More super hot water, and blot. It took forever but it did come off. I used a brick cleaner from the hardware store to lift the last layer of colour that had stained the bricks. Good luck!!


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

You can also try to blast the crayon with your hairdryer on high heat and use paper towels or rags to blot up the softened/melted wax.


----------

